# Office XP SPk 2 and Symantec's Norton AV Office plug-in



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q328613

OFFXP: Cannot Edit Inserted Objects After You Install Office XP Service Pack 2
The information in this article applies to:
Microsoft Office XP Professional Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Office XP Small Business, version Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Office XP Standard Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Excel 2002 Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft PowerPoint 2002 Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Project Professional 2002
Microsoft Project Standard 2002
Microsoft Publisher 2002 Service Pack 2 (SP-2)
Microsoft Word 2002 Service Pack 2 (SP-2)

SYMPTOMSIf you double-click an inserted object in a document in one of the programs listed at the beginning of this article, you may receive one of the following error messages: 
In Microsoft Word 2002:

This object is corrupt or is no longer available. 
In Microsoft Excel 2002:

Cannot start the source application for this object. 
In Microsoft PowerPoint 2002:

The server application, source file, or item can't be found, or returned an unknown error. You may need to reinstall the server application. 
In Microsoft Publisher 2002:

Publisher cannot launch or communicate with the OLE server program needed to complete this task.

There may not be enough disk space, or there may be a problem with the server program. To make more disk space available, delete some unneeded files on your hard disk. If you suspect a problem with the server program, try reinstalling it. Then try this task again. 
In Microsoft Project 2002:

Microsoft Project cannot start the server program for this object.

Try the following:

- Verify that the server program still exists.

- If the server program is available and the path is correct, the server program may be busy because it has an open dialog box or is involved with another operation. 
CAUSEThis behavior may occur if you install Service Pack 2 (SP-2) for Office XP on a computer on which Norton AntiVirus 2000, Norton AntiVirus 2001, Norton AntiVirus 2002, Norton SystemWorks 2000, Norton SystemWorks 2001, or Norton SystemWorks 2002 is installed. 
WORKAROUNDTo work around this problem, use one of the following methods as appropriate to the version of Norton AntiVirus that is installed on your computer. 
Method 1: Norton AntiVirus 2002 or Norton SystemWorks 2002 Is Installed
Disable the Norton AntiVirus Office plug-in program. To do this, follow these steps. 

NOTE: Because there are several versions of Microsoft Windows, the following steps may be different on your computer. If they are, see your product documentation to complete these steps.

Start Norton AntiVirus. To do this, click Start, point to All Programs, point to Norton AntiVirus, and then click Norton AntiVirus 2002.

NOTE: If you installed Norton AntiVirus as part of the Norton SystemWorks 2002 program, click Start, point to All Programs, point to Norton SystemWorks, point to Norton AntiVirus, and then click Norton AntiVirus 2002.
Click Options (in Norton SystemWorks 2002, click Options, and then click Norton Antivirus).
Under Other, click Miscellaneous.
Under How to keep Microsoft Office documents protected, click to clear the Enable Office Plug-in check box, and then click OK.
Restart the computer.
Method 2: Norton AntiVirus 2001 or Norton SystemWorks 2001 Is Installed
Disable the Norton AntiVirus Office plug-in program. To do this, follow these steps. 

NOTE: Because there are several versions of Microsoft Windows, the following steps may be different on your computer. If they are, see your product documentation to complete these steps.

Start Norton AntiVirus. To do this, click Start, point to All Programs, point to Norton AntiVirus, and then click Norton AntiVirus 2002.

NOTE: If you installed Norton AntiVirus as part of the Norton SystemWorks 2002 program, click Start, point to All Programs, point to Norton SystemWorks, point to Norton AntiVirus, and then click Norton AntiVirus 2002.
Click Options and then click General.
Under How to keep Microsoft Office documents protected, click to clear the Enable Office Plug-in check box, and then click OK.
Restart the computer.
Method 3: Norton AntiVirus 2000 or Norton SystemWorks 2000 Is Installed
Unregister the Norton AntiVirus OfficeAV.dll file. To do this, follow these steps: 
Quit all Office XP programs.
Click Start, and then click Run.
Depending on how Norton AntiVirus 2000 is installed, type one of the following commands:
If the Norton AntiVirus program is installed as a stand-alone product, type the following command, and then press ENTER
regsvr32 /u "c:\program files\norton antivirus\officeav.dll"
where c is the drive on which Norton AntiVirus is installed.

If the command is successful, you receive the following message: 
DllUnregisterServer in C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\OfficeAV.dll succeeded. 
If the Norton AntiVirus program is installed as part of SystemWorks, type the following command, and then press ENTER
regsvr32 /u "c:\program files\norton systemworks\norton antivirus\officeav.dll"
where c is the drive on which SystemWorks is installed.

If the command is successful, you receive the following message: 
DllUnregisterServer in C:\Program Files\Norton Systemworks\Norton AntiVirus\OfficeAV.dll succeeded. 
Click OK.
Restart the computer.
For more information about how to disable or enable the Norton AntiVirus Office plug-in, visit the following Symantec Web site: 
http://service2.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/1999091612160606
IMPORTANT: The workaround described in this article disables the Norton AntiVirus Office (NAV) plug-in that is installed during Norton AntiVirus or Norton SystemWorks setup. This plug-in functions to scan documents for macro virus infections in Office products. When this plug-in is disabled, the Norton AntiVirus Office (NAV) plug-in does not scan documents when they are opened.

Even if the Norton AntiVirus Office (NAV) plug-in has been disabled, the Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect feature still provides ongoing protection by scanning any file that is run, downloaded, opened, created, or deleted. 

For more information about your Norton AntiVirus or Norton SystemWorks software, see your product documentation. 
STATUSMicrosoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed at the beginning of this article.Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

The third-party products that are discussed in this article are manufactured by companies that are independent of Microsoft. Microsoft makes no warranty, implied or otherwise, regarding the performance or reliability of these products.


----------



## Freis (Nov 25, 2005)

Where would I verify the server program still exists? I have followed the instructions regarding Norton Systemworks 2002 to no available. I am still receiving the error message and unable to edit OLE objects.


----------

